# Bemydate SMS bekommen brauche Hilfe !!!!!



## Proman (12 Juni 2012)

Hallo liebes Forum,

Ich war auf einer Seite und da Kamm auf einmal eine andere Seite hervor ich klickte diese Seite an und dachte das diese dann weggeht, leider habe ich stattdessen eine SMS bekommen.
Antworte mit JA an 30030 und lass dich überraschen!Flirtpacket für 4,99/Wo. Kündigen:www.bemydate.mobi

Ist das jetzt ein abgeschlossenes Abo oder muss ich mir keine sorgen machen weil ich denen nicht zurück geschrieben habe???????? 
Ich bitte um Hilfe habe nicht wirklich was mir helfen kann gefunden, das was ich finde ist was ähnliches aber nicht genau sowas.

Hofe könnt mir weiter helfen.

Gruß.


----------



## Reducal (13 Juni 2012)

Lass dich überraschen! Meiner Meinung nach wird das Abo erst dadurch ausgelöst, wenn man antwortet.


----------



## jupp11 (15 Juni 2012)

Proman schrieb:


> Kündigen:www.bemydate.mobi


http://www.enom.com/whois/bemy-info.html


> Registrant Name:O.T.
> Registrant Street1:Ostburger Weg 84
> Registrant City:Berlin


Glaube nicht, dass der "Herr" aus dem Einfamilienhaus ernste Probleme verursachen wird/kann....
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=Ostbur...Ostburger+Weg+84,+Rudow+12355+Berlin&t=m&z=16


----------



## Proman (16 Juni 2012)

Ja das Hofe ich das nichts sein wird, nur einer bin ich mir da nicht.???
Hat jemand denn schon Erfahrung mit denen gemacht??
Was wenn ich die mir doch wöchentlich abbuchen was kann ich dagegen machen??


----------



## Rasmus (5 Juli 2012)

Also mir ist der gleiche Scheiß passiert, unzwar reicht es aus, wenn man manche Werbung einer kostenlosen App nur berührt und schon ist das Bein dick!
Ich bei Vodafon angerufen, netter Herr mir die Nr.: 08003344122 per SMS zugesandt, ich dort angerufen, den ganzen blabla angehört, dann "2" gedrückt und Kündigung wurde bestätigt! Zack-Arschlecken!
Alles Gute
Rasmus


----------



## Goblin (6 Juli 2012)

Schon irgendwie traurig dass man Dinge kündigen muss die man gar nicht bestellt hat...um zu vermeiden dass es Geld kostet


----------



## Devilfrank (6 Juli 2012)

Goblin schrieb:


> Schon irgendwie traurig dass man Dinge kündigen muss die man gar nicht bestellt hat...um zu vermeiden dass es Geld kostet


Und nicht mal das. Die ersten 4,99 EUR dürften ja automatisch schon mal weg sein...


----------



## Proman (6 Juli 2012)

hallo,

also wegen der sms, war ich beim shop meines anbieters.

der mitarbeiter meinte ich sollte die sms sofort löschen und es sieht ganz so aus alls hätt ich wirklich ein sch*** abo.
ich frage dann noch nach der drittanbieter sperre da ich davon mal bei Akte was gehört habe.

er rief bei der zentralle an und frage wegen der sperre nach und ob ich nun ein abo habe.
5 min später hatte ich eine sperre und die antwort das ich schweine glück hatte ALSO KEIN ABO ))))

leute macht euch die dritt anbieter sperre rein die kostet nichts und man hat einen kleinen schutz das gegen die abzocke hilft.
leider nur das im shop beim handy ode vertrag kauf keine darauf hinweist, dickes - aber das macht keiner. verdienen bestimmt paar groschen an unseren abos mit denke ich 
also vorsicht, wirr haben nicht das geld denen und den abzock firmen etwas zu schenken.

hoffe konnte etwas helfen und danke für eure antworten.

gruss
P.


----------



## Hippo (6 Juli 2012)

Proman schrieb:


> ... verdienen bestimmt paar groschen an unseren abos mit denke ich ...


ziemlich genau 30% jeder Abobelastung ...


----------



## Goblin (6 Juli 2012)

@ Proman - Wie wäre es mal mit großen Buschstaben und Satzzeichen ?? Das erleichtert das Lesen ungemein


----------



## Proman (12 Juli 2012)

@ Goblin- Ja ok beim nächsten Thema mache ich das dann auch ok. Geht nur schneller wenn man(n) keine Zeit hat  nimm mir das nicht übel Goblin

@ Hippo, gut das du das weist, arbeitest du in einem Shop?  Aber 30% ist schon gut, wenn ich soviel von jedem Abo bekommen würde müste ich nicht mehr arbeiten

Hoffe nur das die Sperre auch das macht was Sie soll


----------



## Hippo (12 Juli 2012)

Proman schrieb:


> @ Goblin- Ja ok beim nächsten Thema mache ich das dann auch ok. Geht nur schneller wenn man(n) keine Zeit hat  nimm mir das nicht übel Goblin
> 
> @ Hippo, gut das du das weist, arbeitest du in einem Shop? Aber 30% ist schon gut, wenn ich soviel von jedem Abo bekommen würde müste ich nicht mehr arbeiten


 
zu 1) Aber von uns erwartest Du daß wir uns die Mühe machen und uns die Zeit nehmen Dein Geschreibsel in normale Rechtschreibung übersetzen und zu lesen

zu 2) Nein, ich lese nur viel und investiere wie andere Aktivisten hier verdammt viel Freizeit um Leuten wie Dir zu helfen.


----------



## Gast8573738 (14 August 2012)

Betroffen meldet euch auch bei whatever mobile GmbH da die Kurzwahl von dem nicht mehr genutzt werden darf. Meldet euch bei whatever mobile GmbH. Die können euch nur helfen. Da hat der Typ seine Nummer, wenn er nur echt wäre. Whois stimmt auch nicht Person mit der Strasse ist da nicht, aber Telefonnummer geht! Telefonnummer geht nur komisch und die von united-domains kontrollieren ja auch nicht die Adresse auf Echtheit!

Die Nummer von whatever mobile GmbH für betroffene ist +49 40 88 88 08 - 0 und übrigens die Firma ist euch dankbar für eure Infos, keine Angst die Handeln damit nicht, diese Firma ist auf eurer Seite, wenn ihr euch auch meldet.


----------

